# Houseboat Vacation!



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Every year, I go on a long weekend trip with about 10 girl friends. We've gone to Chicago, Virginia Beach, etc.

This year, we are renting a house boat on Lake Cumberland in Kentucky(can you tell it was my year to do the planning )! It sound like an absolute riot!! I cannot wait. We are starting our trip August 1st.

Anyone ever gone on one of these before? Is it as fun as it looks, or more??


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

At my previous job about 7 couples would go every year. They used to tag jet skis and fishing boats (so they could cover more water). They spoke of great times. Each couple was responsible for dinner one night. Other than that, it was sunbathing, swimming and fun......You should have a great time.

My wife is on her first girls weekend right now. It's just up to Wellston for a 4 day weekend but I'm sure they are having fun. They are discussing a cruise for next year. If one long weekend excuses my non-stop fishing trips I can live with it. The spouses of some of the girls aren't happy with me for allowing my wife to plan this. They're complaining of how they have to watch the kids. My responses: First, they're your kids too egghead. Second, you're looking at this all wrong. Now you have a reason to disappear yourself.

I'm off the subject now but I'm sure you'll have a great time. I hear the boats have water slides, plenty of room to move about and the scenery is awesome.


----------



## chuck44mag (Jan 29, 2003)

tangleknot with you + 10 girlfriends you will need a boat Capt. I'm applying for the job. 
Don't be afraid to use the motor it will sound like the RPMs are up but they are not that high, it takes a lot to get a boat that big to move and stay on corse in a cross wind.
Good Luck and HAVE FUN

Chuck Fish

PS: I'll Captain for you


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

We used to go every year to Dale Hollow. It's an inexpensive trip and a riot.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Last year I went with 7 adults and 2 kids under 1 and we had a blast. If you want to relax, it it the place to be. Tipical day for me was, wake up, make breakfast, decide where on the lake we wanted to go, start the boat there, make a few stops along the way for lunch, swimming, sunning, etc. Get to where we wanted to tie up for the night, make dinner, go to bed and then do the same thing all over again. ahhhhhhhhh. With a few, some times more than a few libations thrown it, and the ocasional diving contest, it was a great time. For being such a deep lake, the water was exceptionaly warm too, great for the kids.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I did it once many years ago, while going to school in Georgia. (GO DAWGS!!!) We got one out of the New Orleans area and cruised the Mississippi. I was the only person on board with any expierience with navigating big waters, in close proximity to freighters and barge rafts, or having any knowledge of the rules of the road and buoys. From the little that I can recall  we had a very good time, both we and the boat (36' floating palace) survived somewhat intact.........


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Post pics when you return... Group shots and such


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chuck44mag _
> *tangleknot with you + 10 girlfriends you will need a boat Capt. I'm applying for the job.
> *


Thanks for the offer Skipper, but the position has been filled, LOL!  We will be checking for stowaways.  I'll be sure to take lots of pics, hehe.

Well, it sounds like this is more fun than anticipated. It is a pretty good price indeed. Including $300 estimate for fuel for the boat, the total is going to run around $2500 for all of us. Divided up, that is not too bad. We could have saved around $400 if we got a shorter boat but we opted for the 64 ft boat. That many women without our "space" would definitely result in someone going overboard. Plus, we couldn't get the hot tub with the smaller boat! Cheaper than Chicago, right Shoeman, lol.

We looked at Dale Hollow and it looked great. Only problem was, the land around the Lake is run by the Army Corp of Engineers. That is fine by me but we have a lot of gals that want to get dropped off and shop, etc. on land during part of the time and there is not too much of that available at Dale Hollow. I plan on spending the majority of the time on the boat. Might sneak in a round of golf.

When I booked the trip, I asked if there were any cool bars and I kind of got a wierd "No?!?!" for an answer. Caught on later that it is a dry county.  

Esox, good thing there are no barges or we would be in major trouble with this crew! 

Kbkrause, I've heard people mention tying off, you can't drop anchor? You have to tie off on shore? 


Gunrod, I hope your wife has an awesome time this weekend. I know how much I enjoy this weekend every year with my friends, some from as far back as kindergarten. You're a smart man understanding the give and take of it all! You are so right about they are your kids too, aspect. John and the kids make a fun time out of it for themselves and are extremely glad to see me upon my return.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

As far as anchoring, I dont even think our boat had an anchor.  I think Dale Hollow's average depth is some where around 60' and Lake Cumberland is around 90'. They had plenty of line to tie up the boats secure to shore. At Dale Hollow most of the land is government so you can tie up almost anywhere. 

I just read that the average water temp for Lake Cumberland in Aug is 84, you wont even need the hot tub  
Cumberland Stats


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> John and the kids make a fun time out of it for themselves


I tried to do the same thing. The last pic makes me think it work.
Fun time. 

Have a good time.


----------



## lzqwhr (May 3, 2002)

Yeah, we did this some years back, alot of fun, water is too deep to anchor, overnight need to find a 'finger' bay or channel and tie to both shores so your in the middle and not hitting the shore on either sides of the shore. Make sure you read the rental agreements too about tying up at night, I think some forbid grounding them at shore for damage reasons.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for all the info eveyone! That is a great link kbkrause and the hot tub does sound unnecessary with those water temps!!!! Nice picture, I can't wait!!! 

I'll be sure to check the rental agreement about grounding and tying off. I heard a nasty rumor that you have to watch for raccoons and snakes coming aboard by climbing up the ropes! I am going to keep that one to myself or it will end up being a solo vacation!


----------



## Shakespeare (Dec 17, 2002)

Took that trip with my parents after about 10 years ago after highschool. Had a blast. We went in June and the lake was like bath water. We rented a small boat to pull along that we used for fishing the coves. Caught monster sunfish, bass, and catfish everytime we fished. If I remember correctly you might want to BYOB. I think most of that area is dry. I'm trying to convince a group of friends to go next summer. We'll see.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

had a blast at lake cumberland. i went there a few years ago and the trip was great. what company are u going with and whoa re u renting the boat from? the sights are amazing and the fishing was great as well. have fun and dont forget the sun screen


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

deerhunter08, the company is WaterWay Adventures and we're renting the 64' Galaxy. The marina is Burnside Marina. I found some really nice boats and prices through the State park, but they were already booked.

I am going to rent a fishing boat for part of a day and will hopefully get one or two of the girls to go with me. One gal is bringing two jets skis!

Should be interesting. This could not be a more diverse group of 10 women, lol.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I have not gone but I've seen it on Jerry Springer's Can't show on T.V. video and several spring break videos!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey TK,
My brother did it last year with his friend and his family. They had a blast. They saw a ton of wildlife also. 

There is much more to do then fishing down there


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Well, the time is here! We are leaving at 3:00 am tomorrow to head out on our journey. Have a good weekend and hopefully, I'll have some cool scenery pics upon return.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Have a nice trip Sarah, looking forward to pics and tales.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Yeah......Have a nice trip.


----------

